# Red Wifi ¿Cómo poner IP estática? (Solucionado)

## piponazo

Hola a todos. Acabo de instalar Gentoo en mi equipo portatil y la conexión Wifi por medio de NetworkManager iba muy bien usando el driver que incluye el nuevo kernel 2.6.25 para las tarjetas intel 3945. El problema es que NetworkManager no me deja establecer una IP estática, algo que me interesa bastante por el tema de tener varios equipos en casa y que cada uno tenga su ip fija. 

He probado a usar otro gestor de conexiones que en Ubuntu me iba de maravilla, WICD. Sin embargo no se porque pero en Gentoo cuando intento conectarme a mi red con encriptación WAP TKIP/AES, se queda todo el rato mostrando un mensaje "Validating authentication", aunque si cambio la encriptación a cualquier otro tipo (WEP) también sigue pasando lo mismo.

¿Alguien sabe porque me ocurre esto con WICD? ¿Hay alguna manera de usando NetworkManager establecer una IP estática para una red inalámbrica?

Gracias de antemano.

Solución: Tal y como comentan abajo, puede solucionarse este problema editando manualmente el archivo wpa_supplicant.conf o por el contrario usar un gestor de conexiones como Wicd. En mi caso no me funcionaba Wicd porque estaba utilizando una versión de test (1.5) y me había confundido en la selección del driver. Utilizando la versión estable de Wicd (1.4.2) y el driver apropiado (en mi caso Wext, ya que uso el driver que viene con el kernel 2.6.25 iwl3945) va todo a la perfección.Last edited by piponazo on Mon Jul 28, 2008 12:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AnimAlf

Sin usar network manager, sólo como una interfaz normal, lo tengo así y conecta sin problemas con wpa2. (wpa2 personal) Cambia proto=RSN por proto=WPA

```
modules_wlan1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_timeout_wlan1=60

config_wlan1=( "192.168.1.107 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

routes_wlan1=( "default via 192.168.1.254" )

dns_domain_wlan1="keeper"

dns_servers_wlan1="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220 80.58.61.250 80.58.61.254"
```

```
ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="NOMBRESSID"

   proto=RSN

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   psk="LAFRASESECRETA"

   priority=99

}
```

ejemplos:

~ $ bzcat /usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7/wpa_supplicant.conf.bz2

Saludos

----------

## piponazo

Gracis AnimAlf, lo tendré en cuenta aunque la verdad es que me gustaría poder configurar la interfaz inalámbrica por medio de algún programa con interfaz gráfica ya que me muevo en diferentes sitios con el portátil y sería un poco engorroso tener que andar cambiando siempre estos parámetros a mano.

----------

## Noss

prueba con wicd a mi me va de maravilla y lo puedes configurar para varias redes que él mismo detecta en cual intentas conectar y recuerda la clave.... No está en portage así que tendrás que descargarlo de bugzilla o similar e instalarlo... te paso un link que te puede orientas

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gnome_Wifi

Un saludo

----------

## piponazo

Noss, si te fijas dije en el primer mensaje que lo he intentado con ese programa y es más cuando tenía instalado Ubuntu en mi portátil me iba de maravilla y me encanta el programa. Sin embargo con Gentoo no llega a conectarse a ninguna red excepto a la cableada cuando enchufo un cable de ethernet al router.

¿Podéis decirme donde puedo ver un log de lo que está haciendo la red en cada momento para ver que pasa cuando intenta conectarse Wicd?

Gracias de antemano   :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Logs:

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

o

```
dmesg | tail -f
```

Para verlos en tiempo real.

Nunca vi wicd así que no se como trabaja pero siempre que quieras ver que hace una aplicaicón, ejecutala en una consola.

Salud!

----------

## Noss

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Logs:
> 
> ```
> tail -f /var/log/messages
> ```
> ...

 

Es extraño yo tengo un Dell XPS M1330 con la wifi nueva de intel la 4965 ABG, y tengo la conexión encriptada con WEP y sin problema ninguno... Es más en el trabajo tengo tambien la conexión encriptada con WEP pero con otro SSID y otra password y, el programa por si solo reconoce cada conección sin yo hacer nada... 

Cuando llegue a mi casa te miro la versión del wicd que tengo instalada a ver si va a ser eso... 

Un saludo y suerte!

----------

## AnimAlf

 *piponazo wrote:*   

>  sería un poco engorroso tener que andar cambiando siempre estos parámetros a mano.

 

Si tienes varios sitios, que son fijos, basta con diferenciarlos por su ssid en el wpa_supplicant.conf. Cuando estes en un lugar o otro conectará automaticamente sin preguntas sobre si es SITIO_1 o SITIO_2

```
network={

   ssid="SITIO_1"

   ...

   priority=99

}

network={

   ssid="SITIO_2"

   ...

   priority=99

}
```

Saludos

----------

## Noss

El ebuild de wicd que uso es el wicd-1.4.2.ebuild, y a mi con este me va perfecto... Si te interesa puedo pasártelo y lo pruebas

Un saludo

----------

## piponazo

Bueno, perdondad la tardanza pero el fin de semana es el fin de semana  :Razz: . A ver por partes ... 

Noss, la versión que tenía de wicd era la 1.5, pero probé también con la que tu me comentas (que es la versión estable) y me ocurre exactamente lo mismo. Lo que si me gustaría preguntarte es si utilizas el driver ipw o iwl, ya que he estado leyendo en muchos post en inglés del foro que parece ser problema del driver iwl3945 con el que viene el actual kernel 2.6.25 (el cual uso yo) , e incluso creo que he leído (si mi inglés no me ha traicionado  :Razz: ) que para el nuevo kernel 2.6.26 volverán a los drivers ipw. 

Después en cuanto a la salida que me da por medio del comando tail -f /var/log/messages, es la siguiente: 

Jul 27 19:29:40 pipo-laptop wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Jul 27 19:29:40 pipo-laptop wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:c1:24:9b:55

Jul 27 19:29:40 pipo-laptop wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jul 27 19:29:40 pipo-laptop wlan0: RX authentication from 00:14:c1:24:9b:55 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Jul 27 19:29:40 pipo-laptop wlan0: authenticated

Jul 27 19:29:40 pipo-laptop wlan0: associate with AP 00:14:c1:24:9b:55

Jul 27 19:29:40 pipo-laptop wlan0: mismatch in privacy configuration and mixed-cell disabled - abort association

Jul 27 19:29:40 pipo-laptop wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:14:c1:24:9b:55, but not in authenticate state - ignored

Jul 27 19:29:40 pipo-laptop wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:14:c1:24:9b:55, but not in authenticate state - ignored

Jul 27 19:29:40 pipo-laptop wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

De momento sigo funcionando con NetworkManager, ya que me da mucha pereza tener que editar el wpa_supplicant para algo tan "trivial" como es conectarse a una red inalámbrica. 

Seguiré leyendo sobre el asunto a ver si es por el tema de los drivers y ya os comento.

Saludos.

----------

## piponazo

Por cierto, mirando la ayuda del comando wpa_supplicant he visto que soporta los siguientes drivers:

drivers:

  wext = Linux wireless extensions (generic)

  hostap = Host AP driver (Intersil Prism2/2.5/3)

  prism54 = Prism54.org driver (Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo)

  atmel = ATMEL AT76C5XXx (USB, PCMCIA)

  ndiswrapper = Linux ndiswrapper

  ipw = Intel ipw2100/2200 driver (old; use wext with Linux 2.6.13 or newer)

  wired = wpa_supplicant wired Ethernet driver

¿No soporta iwl? Quizás sea ese el problema que tengo ...

----------

## AnimAlf

 *piponazo wrote:*   

>  wext = Linux wireless extensions (generic)...
> 
> ¿No soporta iwl? Quizás sea ese el problema que tengo ...

 

Utilizará wext si lo tienes compilado para ell kernel.

El NetworkManager trabaja con el wpa_supplicant. Tu tarjeta tiene que ser aceptada o no funcionaría con el nm-applet

----------

## piponazo

Joe me siento tontísimo xD. Ahora si que funciona Wicd 1.4.2 con el driver wext, pero cuando lo probé con la versión 1.50 (testing) no funcionaba con este mismo driver, ya que estuve haciendo pruebas con todos los drivers disponibles y viendo la salida que me tiraba en el log. De ahí que me desesperase un poco con todo el tema de los drivers ipw y iwl.

En fin, muchas gracias por la ayuda a todos. Ya puedo disfrutar de mi red inalámbrica con IP estática con Wicd  :Wink: .

----------

